# ENT new 2018 coding question



## Denise M (Jan 24, 2018)

Can you bill codes 31253, 31257 and 31259 together or is it double dipping due to the 31255 code being a component of all codes?

Thank you in advance!

Denise


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 24, 2018)

The new codes are package codes. So they must be performed on the opposite side to bill the component codes. review the parenthetical notes and the updated guidelines in the CPT book.


----------



## Denise M (Jan 25, 2018)

*Ent*

If the doc bills 31255-RT, 31255-Lt, 31276-RT, 31276-RT and 31287-RT and 31287-LT.

Would this be coded as 31253-RT, 31253-LT and 31287-RT, 31287-LT or some other way?

Thanks

Denise


----------



## sequester25@gmail.com (Jan 25, 2018)

Denise M said:


> If the doc bills 31255-RT, 31255-Lt, 31276-RT, 31276-RT and 31287-RT and 31287-LT.
> 
> Would this be coded as 31253-RT, 31253-LT and 31287-RT, 31287-LT or some other way?
> 
> ...



I think I would go with 31257 -RT/LT and 31276 -RT/LT because the doctor did the ethmoidectomy to get to the sephnoid sinus

31253 seems would be best suited when just the ethmoid and frontal sinuses are performed on and no other sinus is touched/explored


----------



## crazyfor3day (Jan 26, 2018)

Is any modifier needed? Do you still use Rt/Lft or 50 or just bill as is?


----------



## Denise M (Jan 26, 2018)

*Ent*

Thank you!

Denise M


----------

